# Hey all you non-SEC boys.



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2013)

Just think about this for a minute and let this settle into your mind............The last time any non-SEC school was crowned National Champion in football ............these recruits who will be signing tomorrow were in the 5th grade.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 5, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Just think about this for a minute and let this settle into your mind............The last time any non-SEC school was crowned National Champion in football ............these recruits who will be signing tomorrow were in the 5th grade.



Who's your team?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 5, 2013)

He sounds like an Auburn fan to me!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot, they were in middle school the last time the crystal ball wasn't in the state of Alabama!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ohio State was undefeated the one loss Crimson Tide didn't belong in the NC gane this year.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 5, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ohio State was undefeated the one loss Crimson Tide didn't belong in the NC gane this year.



Not sure Ohio St. could have beat FSU..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ohio State was undefeated the one loss Crimson Tide didn't belong in the NC gane this year.



But a team on probation did?


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2013)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> He sounds like an Auburn fan to me!



nope,bet he is BAMA


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 5, 2013)

nickel back said:


> nope,bet he is BAMA


 You need to wash your mouth out with soap for saying that!



BROWNING7WSM said:


> Who's your team?


 WAR EAGLE!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 6, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ohio State was undefeated the one loss Crimson Tide didn't belong in the NC gane this year.


As we all saw neither did the only eligible undefeated team, they had NOTHING for that 1 loss SEC team.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 6, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> You need to wash your mouth out with soap for saying that


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 6, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Not sure Ohio St. could have beat FSU..



Ohio was good this year, no doubt. But they would have lost to Bama. However, OSU would have beaten ND, but any top 10 team could have done that, IMO. ND was an obvious fraud. It's all about the matchups.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 6, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Ohio State was undefeated the one loss Crimson Tide didn't belong in the NC gane this year.



Well, it seems that the "powers that be" don't agree with you; your opinion accounts for squat.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 6, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> Ohio was good this year, no doubt. But they would have lost to Bama. However, OSU would have beaten ND, *but any top 10 team could have done that*, IMO. ND was an obvious fraud. It's all about the matchups.



And maybe a few outside the top 10


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 6, 2013)

How old were they the last time Auburn went winless in the SEC?


----------



## jzFish (Feb 6, 2013)

Alabama's coat tails are the heaviest things around these days.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 6, 2013)

jzFish said:


> Alabama's coat tails are the heaviest things around these days.



I know it.  The Crystal Footballs we have in Tally are old, but still beautiful.  Too bad that the ones in Bama, Baton Rouge, Auburn, and Gainesville had to be split into 12, now 14 pieces.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 6, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> How old were they the last time Auburn went winless in the SEC?


I'm sure none of them were born yet in 1980, but i sure am glad we were able to at least beat that one ACC opponent on our schedule that year.
Auburn vs FSU series - Auburn leads 13-4-1
FSU vs SEC - SEC leads 64-44-6
FSU only has a winning record against Miss. St. & LSU


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 6, 2013)

jzFish said:


> Alabama's coat tails are the heaviest things around these days.


Come on now! SEC riding bama's coat tails? With the loses, bama wouldn't have had a shot to get in the NC games if they weren't in the SEC and you know that's the truth.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 6, 2013)

Anybody remember Herbstreet in 08 on his high horse preaching about how a team that doesn't win it's conference championship doesn't deserve to play for the NC?? Guess it's different if your Bama. Watching the NC game this year I thought it was obvious that Mussburger was so biased for ND. I though he was going to cry before halftime!


----------



## bigfeet (Feb 6, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Just think about this for a minute and let this settle into your mind............The last time any non-SEC school was crowned National Champion in football ............these recruits who will be signing tomorrow were in the 5th grade.



which one of those sec national champion teams did you play on?


----------



## garnet and gold (Feb 6, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I'm sure none of them were born yet in 1980, but i sure am glad we were able to at least beat that one ACC opponent on our schedule that year.
> Auburn vs FSU series - Auburn leads 13-4-1
> FSU vs SEC - SEC leads 64-44-6
> FSU only has a winning record against Miss. St. & LSU



as far as the sec record goes, ga tech[when they were in the sec] was not counted, as neither was south carolina, because your info was from before sc joined the sec. how about posting all the facts. or maybe u didnt know that gt was once in the ole mighty sec, lol. wonder why any time an sec fan is trying to pull their own chain, they bring up the noles, hmm, i think we all know why.  Bama is a college football dynasty and the rest of the sec wants to ride that train with them, win some crystal balls, then u can board the train


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree that Bama is a dynasty,  and they just keep reloading every year but to AU's credit, they did ride that train right through Tuscaloosa on their way to the NC in 2010! Not exactly on their coat tails.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 6, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> as far as the sec record goes, ga tech[when they were in the sec] was not counted, as neither was south carolina, because your info was from before sc joined the sec. how about posting all the facts. or maybe u didnt know that gt was once in the ole mighty sec, lol. wonder why any time an sec fan is trying to pull their own chain, they bring up the noles, hmm, i think we all know why.  Bama is a college football dynasty and the rest of the sec wants to ride that train with them, win some crystal balls, then u can board the train


I was well aware that GA Tech was a founding member of the SEC. I wasn't trying to single out FSU in anything, I gues maybe Rebel's avitar got the best of me when he referenced Auburn's last SEC winless season.
Sorry I didn't include Tech. Let me fix that for you.
GA Tech was in the SEC from 1932 - 1964, in that time GA Tech & FSU met 5 times and GA Tech lead the series 4-0-1.
My original post was  simply stating the fact that these new recruits were in the 5th grade and probably do not remember when the crystal ball was anywhere except the SEC.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 6, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> How old were they the last time Auburn went winless in the SEC?





Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I'm sure none of them were born yet in 1980, but i sure am glad we were able to at least beat that one ACC opponent on our schedule that year.
> Auburn vs FSU series - Auburn leads 13-4-1
> FSU vs SEC - SEC leads 64-44-6
> FSU only has a winning record against Miss. St. & LSU



Seems he conveniently forgot about last season.  

You can pull all the stats you want, but everyone knows FSU was a dump until Bobby took the job.  I'd wager our win/loss record for the past 35 years against any team.

Coat tails.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 6, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Seems he conveniently forgot about last season.
> 
> You can pull all the stats you want, but everyone knows FSU was a dump until Bobby took the job.  I'd wager our win/loss record for the past 35 years against any team.
> 
> Coat tails.


I wish it were that easy to forget.. 
No doubt y'all owned the 90's and CBB is probably my most favorite coach of all time as far as the person goes. He has always appeared to be a good man and always outfront on telling poeple the Good news of Jesus. 
I agree on the coat tails baloney..


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 7, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> My original post was  simply stating the fact that these new recruits were in the 5th grade and *probably do not remember when the crystal ball was anywhere except the SEC*.



What??

You mean to tell me you don't remember events that happened in your life before 10/11 years old? If the kids were college football fans(or moreover, their parents were), they probably remember. Heck, i still remember the 1989 Super Bowl, when i was 5 years old.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2013)

BrotherBadger said:


> What??
> 
> You mean to tell me you don't remember events that happened in your life before 10/11 years old? If the kids were college football fans(or moreover, their parents were), they probably remember. Heck, i still remember the 1989 Super Bowl, when i was 5 years old.



From what I saw on ESPNU yesterday, most of these kids don't remember what happened yesterday.

Heck, Stacy Coley forgot how long he was suppose to go to college.  Hated to see that one get away.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 7, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> From what I saw on ESPNU yesterday, most of these kids don't remember what happened yesterday.
> 
> Heck, Stacy Coley forgot how long he was suppose to go to college.  Hated to see that one get away.


My thoughts exactly. These kids are idiots. How is anyone in their right mind going to post a picture of themselves sitting behind a bong two days before signing day? I try to keep in mind that these are 18 year olds and don't always make the best decisions but they sure make it hard to be understanding sometimes. 
Several of them has it made and will never want for anything monetarily speaking, all they need to do is keep out of bad trouble for four years and that's too much for many of them.
Michael Dyer was the MVP of the NC game and a front runner for the heisman the next year but you see how he imploded. 
Like the old saying goes:  You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Like the old saying goes:  You can't fix stupid.



No, but you can put a football in it's hands charge people good money to watch it run.  And pay, we will.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 8, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> My thoughts exactly. These kids are idiots. *How is anyone in their right mind going to post a picture of themselves sitting behind a bong two days before signing day?*





Yea, i retract my previous statement. I forgot how dumb most of these kids are.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> No, but you can put a football in it's hands charge people good money to watch it run.  And pay, we will.



 Or get caught up in where "it" wants to go be stupid. Maybe we are the stupid ones?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 8, 2013)

does the OP have an SEC sticker on his truck, too?

Lame.

I'm a big National League East fan...  see how lame that sounds?  Screw the Nationals, Mets, Phillies, and Marlins.  If the Braves don't win it, I'm certainly not going to be cheering for one of them...


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 8, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> does the OP have an SEC sticker on his truck, too?
> 
> Lame.
> 
> I'm a big National League East fan...  see how lame that sounds?  Screw the Nationals, Mets, Phillies, and Marlins.  If the Braves don't win it, I'm certainly not going to be cheering for one of them...


Sorry No stickers here and I didn't say anything about my team or any other team in the SEC originally. Only that they (SEC) have dominated for the past 7 years and that these kids were in the fifth grade the last time the coach's trophy didn't reside in the SEC.
What's Lame?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Sorry No stickers here and I didn't say anything about my team or any other team in the SEC originally. Only that they (SEC) have dominated for the past 7 years and that these kids were in the fifth grade the last time the coach's trophy didn't reside in the SEC.
> What's Lame?



You do realize that two teams took turns dominating, with two others squeaking one in?

Bama 3
Florida 2
Auburn bought 1
LSU 1

When you actually lay it out there like that, it doesn't seem so impressive.  2 out of 14 teams dominate the BCS Championships and the conference.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 12, 2013)

its just a sad state of affairs when an auburn fan will openly cheer for alabama in any game.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 12, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> You do realize that two teams took turns dominating, with two others squeaking one in?
> 
> Bama 3
> Florida 2
> ...



"with two others squeaking one in" I don't think there is such a thing as squeaking one in if your having to run it straight through the SEC to get there but if it makes y'all feel better about it then OK we'll go with that.

My comment was never about AU, bama, UGA, or any other school. It's about this generation coming in not knowing anything accept that the crystal ball belongs in the SEC.
Never disputed the dominance bama or UF has had in the past. In fact, I agreed and showed respect for FSU's runs in the 90's. But the simple fact is this, in the last decade all other conferences have been inferior to the SEC and until someone knocks the SEC out of that #1 spot this will continue to hold true.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Feb 12, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> its just a sad state of affairs when an auburn fan will openly cheer for alabama in any game.



Hey now the rules said no name calling..... pulling for bama Ain't happening here!


Oh yea Doc, I figured out what was Lame. Lame is a fan trying to insult another for the simple fact he himself is disappointed with his current situation or those that his team is associated with....That is pretty lame.
Or, a fan of a team with a losing record going to play for their conf. championship because the TWO teams ahead of them self-imposed a postseason ban in hopes to lesson NCAA sanctions and then critsizing any teams performance.... That's pretty lame also.
But Especially when they themselves have lost 11 of the last 12 to their instate rival who proudly fights through that conference they have been bashing.... That may be the ultimate lame.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 12, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> "with two others squeaking one in" I don't think there is such a thing as squeaking one in if your having to run it straight through the SEC to get there but if it makes y'all feel better about it then OK we'll go with that.
> 
> My comment was never about AU, bama, UGA, or any other school. It's about this generation coming in not knowing anything accept that the crystal ball belongs in the SEC.
> Never disputed the dominance bama or UF has had in the past. In fact, I agreed and showed respect for FSU's runs in the 90's. But the simple fact is this, in the last decade all other conferences have been inferior to the SEC and until someone knocks the SEC out of that #1 spot this will continue to hold true.



Everyone has been inferior to 4 schools the last 7 years.  That includes the rest of the SEC.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Feb 12, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Hey now the rules said no name calling..... pulling for bama Ain't happening here!
> 
> 
> Oh yea Doc, I figured out what was Lame. Lame is a fan trying to insult another for the simple fact he himself is disappointed with his current situation or those that his team is associated with....That is pretty lame.
> ...



A lot of inaccuracies in your post, there.

First, I am not disappointed in the ACC.  I could not care less about the rest of the ACC.  I am a fan of Georgia Tech.  And yes, I am disappointed by their performance of late.  You probably know something about that.  The difference is you will not see me taking any solace in the well-doings of any of my rivals to make me feel better.  

Second, for the record, we did not have a losing record when we went to play in the ACCCG.  And there is not a lot we could do about the two teams ahead of us (one of which we scored 64 points on the road against) cheating and finding themselves in that position.  Again, for the record, Miami self-imposed.  UNC was banned by the NCAA.  That's the hand we were dealt.

Third, yes UGA beats us soundly and often.  Yet, you're really not going to find any posts by me bashing the SEC as a whole or any individual teams in it, regardless of how poor the education they provide, how unethically the program is run, how often their players get arrested, or how many of its fans ride the coattails of other programs.  

Afterall, its not Auburn's fault that you're really proud of playing in the same conference as Alabama...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Apr 13, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

As of right NOW, GT ownzzz THIS state !!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As of right NOW, GT ownzzz THIS state !!!



Things will be back to normal on November 28, 2015. Enjoy it while you can!  



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Things will be back to normal on November 28, 2015. Enjoy it while you can!
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!





Yeah, I know.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I know.



That's alright, because It's still been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 13, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, I know.



 

At least I am hoping things will be back to normal!


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 13, 2015)

ChiefOsceola said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.  Hmmmm.



Nice find Chief!!!! 

How ironic, the OP decides to rant about how long its been since anyone but the sec won a NC back in 13, and they have not won one since? Nothing on the horizon says that will change this next year either? Of course anything can happen so I will not get to cocky!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> That's alright, because It's still been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.



That little run they had seems oh so long ago.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Nice find Chief!!!!
> 
> How ironic, the OP decides to rant about how long its been since anyone but the sec won a NC back in 13, and they have not won one since? Nothing on the horizon says that will change this next year either? Of course anything can happen so I will not get to cocky!





Lord help them if they don't win it next year. This forum will be empty.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Lord help them if they don't win it next year. This forum will be empty.



Aint that the truth!!!! Four years ago this place was crawling with sec nut jobs everywhere pouncing on anyone with any comment that wasnt praising the sec.  Now, its just a nice quiet place, almost peacefull like. Even JJ has quit throwing wood on the fire as no one is sitting around it anymore!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2015)

well, i cant think of a better place for yankees and thugs to be than in or near a large woodfire.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> well, i cant think of a better place for yankees and thugs to be than in or near a large woodfire.



And they sure have been chopping a lot of wood in Bama lately.


----------



## maker4life (Apr 13, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> And they sure have been chopping a lot of wood in Bama lately.



Cardale just scored again.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.



its been on more day...... and you and JW are still thugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.



From the looks of it this counter isn't going to reset any time soon.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 20, 2015)

Woohoo. Go bucks


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 20, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.





Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 1 day since an SEC team has won a National Championship.





Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.





Rebel Yell said:


> It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 3 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------

